# Duraflame Hardwood Charcoal - Good Stuff!



## j0k3r-x (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anybody tried Duraflame Hardwood Lump Charcoal? I bought 2 - 8.8lb bags and I think it is as good as RO if not a little better. I noticed it in the grocery store and thought I would give it a try since RO is getting harder and harder to find. Check out the website to see what stores carry it around the country. It burns long and hot - Give it a try! I am very picky about this stuff and I wouldn't mention it if I didn't think it was up to standards! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.duraflame.com/aa_products/charcoal01.php


----------



## phreak (Sep 11, 2008)

It's actually briquettes not lump right???  I almost bought some at Publix because they were out of lump, but decided not too because it does have 5% binder which I think was corn starch or something like that...So you say it burns nice and clean???  hmmm might have to give it a go.


----------



## richtee (Sep 11, 2008)

Some of this stuff actually uses nitrates I have heard. It's basically 2/3 of black powder  LOL! Dunno about this brand in particular tho. Still better than the "matchlite" stuff...OMG. Someone should be drawn and quartered for that stuff.


----------



## 1894 (Sep 11, 2008)

If you look at the link he posted , click the right arrow three times , you get to a 100% hardwood lump charcoal . I think that is the one the OP was talking about.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that. I bought the 100% hardwood lump made from Hickory,Oak and Maple wood. I don't use the briquettes but they do make those also.


----------



## northwet smoker (Sep 11, 2008)

Never heard of that kind of lump. The naked whiz site thinks it's allright. Good find!!


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 11, 2008)

That's a great site "Naked Whiz's Lump Charcoal Database"  I had not seen that before. It's pretty good charcoal, smells great also. The only thing not so great was the price, I paid about $5.79 a bag. I got it a Sweetbay Supermarket and everything there is high.


----------

